# Microgramma Help



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

I recently acquired what I believe is a Microgramma reptans as well as an unknown species of what I believe is a Polypodium. The polypodium is doing well and has rooted with two new leaves coming from the rhizome; however, the Microgramma's leaves are yellowing and falling off. I was wondering if anyone with experience with this fern might have some suggestions. It is being kept in a totally closed 20 vert where I keep a number of other epiphytes. Lighting is 1" of a single T5HO. I have had the fern for what will soon be 2 months.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

The Microgramma with very small rhizomes seem to me to be harder to get to grow than the ones with larger rhizomes. Is there a fresh growing point on the rhizome or new fronds forming? If not you may well have lost this one. I got a nice start of this from Charles Alford a while back but it never liked the change and quickly went down hill and died. Not all cuttings take and I have lost many in my experience.

Do you have a picture of the Polypodium?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have noticed that the few Microgramma I have like more airflow or to dry out a bit more than I thought they would. Maybe its too stagnant where you have it?

Yellowing can also be nutrient deficiencies but since you just got it, probably not.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree Antone, they do love airflow but it seems the small ones are not all that easy to start from small cutting. It's just been a mixed bag for me.


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

I moved the microgramma to a tank with a recirculating air system. The tank it was in was very stagnant, but so far everything I have put in there was doing fine. As soon as I find the camera cord I will get some pics up. But I am guessing it is a Microgramma and a Polypodium.


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

PICTURES!!!

Microgramma in tank (has been moved and is looking worse), but I do have a second cutting that I will probably get back from my brother's pacman tank since It was doing much better.










Polypodium sp.? in tank:










And here are pics of the mother plants:


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, that's not Microgramma reptans from my experience. It has a wire like rhizome much smaller that that. The could be vaccinifolia or another similar species. How large are the leaves? Your rhizome looks good so I would not worry too much. Did you get a growing tip when you took the cutting?

The other fern looks to be Phlebodium aureum. Great fern but it will evntually outgrow the tank. At maturity they get 4' fronds. It gets large everywhere I have seen it grow but it takes a while. You will also eventually have them everywhere in you vivarium as the spore heavily and allot will produce ferns. It's in many of my pots of especially Rhipsalis.


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the ID's I was only able to compare them to pics on the internet, thus its hard to get an accurate assessment. The Microgramma cuttings did have growing tips, and the leaves, full grown are 2.5cm. The cutting seems to have gone down hill in the new tank, but I believe it was drying out, so I will have to play with the placement, I need to check up on the cutting my brother has, since I gave him the healthier one.

The second fern is growing very slowly, which is fine with me; so far the larger frond is 4cm.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I would be more concerned with the growing tip than with fronds. Is the tip nice and healthy looking. I have taken naked cuttings of Microgramma vaccinifolia and they just keep on growing and produce new fronds. Also it side branches easily and once happy will cover the viv. Here's what my vaccinifolia looks like. Largest fronds are about 1". Mine has never produced in fertle fronds.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Was the picture of the Microgramma taken in SC? I didn't think it occurred naturally there.

Harry, is this the one you used to call M. percussa?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep, but the fronds are wrong for that one. It's nearly impossible to find the correct id without actually using a key but I think this is vaccinifolia so maybe it should be called aff vaccinifolia. I know Charles Alford has had his id'd so I plan to get it next time to compare.


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

No my cuttings are not wild cuttings from SC, they both originated in Mexico.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

If this is the same plant I have it is surprisingly cold hardy. I had some I had planted on a most covered rock in the summer. I forgot it was there last year and it got covered with leaves. Now it was somewhat protected but it survived temperatures near 10F. But, we also never had any days that stayed below freezing all day long.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I think it can't tolerate the high humidity. Keep it as far up in the viv as you can and don't mist it. See how that works.


----------

